

Squirrels wield a hot, secret weapon - farmer
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12477-squirrels-wield-a-hot-secret-weapon.html

======
alex_c
Voted up for the words "Tests with robotic squirrels".

Too bad I never had that much fun in my hardware labs at university.

------
alex_c
<http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/08/tests-with-robo.html>

Apparently I'm not the only one who got a kick out of "Tests with robotic
squirrels". :)

------
portLAN
This is the kind of thing nobody would believe if you made it up. Nature is
always more interesting than we imagined.

"Queerer than we _can_ suppose."

